# Top 5 Best Halogen Headlight Bulbs



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​




> *Shopping for replacement halogen headlight bulbs can be confusing, with a plethora of options available. We break it all down for you here.*
> 
> Shopping for replacement halogen headlight bulbs can be confusing, with a plethora of options available not just online, but at your local auto parts store. Before you decide which brand and model bulb you want to purchase, you’ll need to know what type of bulb your car needs. From there, you can narrow down the options available for your vehicle.
> 
> Do you have more to add to this Top 5 list?


Read more about the Top 5 Best Halogen Headlight Bulbs at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

#4 appears to be missing.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Top 4 best halogen headlight bulbs is what the op meant to say.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

cool, a commercial.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

there are 5 for me...


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

One thing to check besides color of bulb (Kelvin rating) is the lumens rating. When they say not the brightest bulb it is probably because it's a lower lumen rated bulb than stock. I just wasted $40.00 on a set of Phillips Diamond Vision bulbs. They are rated at 5,000 Kelvin. They are definitely white as can be. The one thing Phillips won't print on the package is they are rated at 960 lunens. That information I had to dig up from Phillips websites. The bulb I'm referring too is a 9005 or HB3. OEM lumens is 1750. So you see that the Phillips Diamond Vision is white but not bright enough to throw a beam safely. Sadly I took them out and trashed them. Worthless bulbs for headlight applications. Just make sure you know the OEM specs before you think your upgrading to a brighter bulb.


----------

